# Loose boiler on laPavoni



## billyhank (Jan 14, 2019)

The boiler on my 4 year old Europiccola is a little loose and is starting to swivel on the base. I have taken the bottom plate off to see if there is a nut that can be tightened but couldn't find one. The machine works fine and I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I'm overacting a little. Does anyone know what I need to do make the boiler tighter?

Thanks for your help.

Bill


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello, I see this is your first post, so welcome.

This will get you started:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37126&p=483598#post483598

If you try the search button (upper right) you should turn up more hints and help. The search button can be a bit hit and miss at times. If nothing shows, try a different set of words.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Has any body ever tried a small screw into the boiler flange underneath and then a small cut out in the right spot on the steel base . Then a corresponding nick out of the top and bottom gasket . My thoughts are that it would act as a locating pin .Possibly even two of them on opposite sides. Something the size of a small screw you get in electrical plugs.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

you might want to try some high temp silicon, the problem with pins is that they might stip their threads or enlarge the hole after repaeted use of the lever

having said that its an interesting idea and might work

At one point pavoni were using glue on the gasket to help prevent them swiveling.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> you might want to try some high temp silicon, the problem with pins is that they might stip their threads or enlarge the hole after repaeted use of the lever
> 
> having said that its an interesting idea and might work
> 
> At one point pavoni were using glue on the gasket to help prevent them swiveling.


Do you think Jim .. My thoughts were that it would only assist in locating the boiler to the base and stop it turning whilst you do up the boiler ring .Once the boiler ring is tight it would play no part .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Do you think Jim .. My thoughts were that it would only assist in locating the boiler to the base and stop it turning whilst you do up the boiler ring .Once the boiler ring is tight it would play no part .


ahh I get it now- I see what your thinking

The only way I have found to get the boiler ring nice and tight is -

1 remove lever and pins

2 turn machine upside down and hold the flat piece of the group (that the piston rod goes through) in a soft face vice - use cardboard etc

3 tighten the boiler ring upas far as it will go with the base 45 Deg out of alignment so the base is pointing at 4pm to the boiler and vice at 6pm

4 Tighten the nut and base the final 45 deg to line up with the boiler (at the same time) so it is now all lined up

Hopefully this trick makes all the difference in keeping it all tight


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> ahh I get it now- I see what your thinking
> 
> The only way I have found to get the boiler ring nice and tight is -
> 
> ...


I think the OP should follow your advise as you have done a fair few of these . I was thinking aloud , when I get around to one of mine I'll give the pin idea a go and see what happens .


----------



## billyhank (Jan 14, 2019)

Based on what I've read here I'll take a crack at fixing the problem. Thank's everyone for your helpful suggestions.


----------

